# Starter tank size



## R1junkie (Mar 8, 2012)

What is a good size tank to start doing saltwater with? Have been looking into doing one for a while have a 55g cichlid tank atm, and I am starting to do some research on doing a reef tank.


----------



## dlambert (May 1, 2012)

I think the biggest you can afford/manage/have room for is the best. The larger the volume of water the more resistant to sudden changes in water parameters it is.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Biggest tank with an added sump is a bonus.

Be warned setting a new tank up with new equipment is going to cost a lot of money, bigger you go more money you will need to spend straight away, lights alone for big tanks can set you back hundreds of dollars and not to mention the large amount of rock whether live or not you will need.

I just started out myself see my thread here for an idea of what you will need, I started with a 32g tank and am now in a 55g tank. Hope it helps.


----------



## R1junkie (Mar 8, 2012)

Ya most of the stuff I will be buying used, looking at a few used 55 gal tanks atm. Most likely one for tank one for sump, also found a stand that will hold both tanks. A friend of mine owns the lfs and is willing to help me find the skimmer and other parts I need used.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Look for a skimmer rated at twice the water volume, if you go with a 55g tank, I just bought a Reef Octopus NW-110, pulling a lot of junk out the water and in my case only took 4 days to fully break in.

Skimmer is something I would really recommend getting new.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i suggest either a 40 breeder or 75 gallon over the 55 as they are narrow tanks and can be harder to aquascape.


----------



## R1junkie (Mar 8, 2012)

so something with a 24" width would be better to look for then? Found a 36"x24"x24" that the guy thinks is a 40gal but from the aquarium cal I have it says 89gal.


----------



## R1junkie (Mar 8, 2012)

Going to look at a 65g acrylic this weekend, the lfs guy has it in his garage and doesn't have room to set it up in his apartment, so I will see what that is. I know he had it setup as saltwater before he moved and the pics he sent looked like it has lights for corals already in it. Will have to see what shape it is in and what I can get him to throw in with it


----------



## R1junkie (Mar 8, 2012)

went and looked at that tank today, probaly going to pick it up it is reef ready, it is just the tank with lids , stand and hood. I think it is bigger than 65 gal, didn't have a measuring tape on me but it is approx. 36wx24tx24d.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Basically 90g tank

Aquarium System Volume Calculator


----------



## R1junkie (Mar 8, 2012)

ya that's about what I figured, all sizes were guestimated lol


----------

